# Schoenberg and Sprechstimme publication draft



## Avior Byron (Aug 30, 2009)

Here is the chapter that I just wrote in the British Library as part of the Edison fellowship. You can read the whole chapter at my latest research page. This will be a chapter in a book that I plan to publish on Schoenberg and Performance. The chapter is called "Evaluating Sprechstimme - what early recordings tell us". I'll be glad to know what you think about it.


----------

